# What is your Wish List?



## Orchid (Nov 22, 2009)

I was thinking today about what I asked my daughter to do...

I had said she should think of 6 things she wanted the most, out of the whole world for the holidays...and starting with one, being the one thing you want the most and working down from there...

Her list is as follows so far:

1. National Flemish Giant Membership (I thought that was sweet and also showed me she is serious about getting into the showing and whatnot.

2. A real camera (not the crappy hello kitty one that lasted a day), with an SD card...

3. a watch (the kind that go around your wrist like a braclet 

4.

5.

6.

and I have been thinking what are things I would really seriously want for the holidays...if I could pick 6...

I asked her to pick 6 because including me there are 6 people buying for her.

How do you feel about the holidays?


----------



## Orchid (Nov 22, 2009)

*Trying to think what would I like..*

*I have never been fond of the holidays. I can actually recall the last time it felt good and right.*

*I was engaged to a good guy named Edmund...good family even if they did hate me. I had a pretty diamond on my finger and was driving to his house from work. It was raining and as I was sitting at a light waiting for it to change so I could go...I watched as the red and green danced across my windsheild because of the rain drops. I remember smiling and starting to hum x-mas songs...*

*That was thevery last time I can remember feeling anything...special about the holidays...*

*My 6...hmmm....*

*1. Jason to move back to NC and help raise our daughter.*

*2. Visit NYC during the winter and take Angelina ice skating there.*

*3. Bring home a baby standard rex.*

*4. Get a new bicycle.*

*5. My own internet connection*

*6. My depression to go away..to stop ruling over me as much as it does.....*

*those and a self propelled lawn mower lol...are the only things that really come to mind...*

*What about everyone else?*


----------



## Orchid (Nov 22, 2009)

Actually I would LOVE to have a BETTER laptop...with a battery that would last more than 5 minutes...

Yeah that would have to be in my 6...a new puter...


----------



## fuzz16 (Nov 22, 2009)

hmm...i dont celebrate the holidays like i used to. im most likely spending christmas alone this year again and prob wont get any presents, not even from the boyfriend. ((i told him not to sternly)) 

i did tell my mom i wanted mimzy spayed though....honeslty thats all i really need right now.


----------



## Brandy456 (Nov 22, 2009)

Hmm

A laptop
Gift Cards
Ugg boots
A donation to my mini-perfume collection
Makeup (I want to start yet another collection)
uhm
Books ?


----------



## PepnFluff (Nov 22, 2009)

I love the Christmas holidays! I get real into it haha. Um top 6 - probably dreaming for most of them 

1 - Car  

2 - Macpac sundowner down jacket

3 - DSLR (really really dreaming haha) 

4 - iPod docking station 

5 - new phone so I can txt properly without a lag of 5 seconds! 

6 - some pretty gladiator sandals for summer


----------



## Orchid (Nov 22, 2009)

http://www.sherrilynkenyon.com/book_list.pdf

Have the first list except 15,16 & 18


----------



## Yurusumaji (Nov 22, 2009)

We're celebratory on a pretty minor level. We don't go home for Christmas 'cause hubbs get free time off work as long as he stays in the city, so it's us and the babies and that's all. I prefer it this way.

1] Canon Digital Rebel
2] 16GB pink iPod Nano
3] Clothes
4] Shelves
5] Hamster cage add-ons
6] Sugar glider pouches/bedding

Hubbs wants a hedgehog, so we've been tossing around that idea as well.


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 22, 2009)

We haven't even done our budget yet to figure out what we can afford for Christmas...probably around $50 - $100 per person this year - maybe a bit more.

I already told Art that for Christmas I want a bunny fur coat - complete with the bunny inside. He knew I was talking about the rabbits I hope to bring in this spring - that I want them to be considered my Christmas present.

I look around me and I honestly can't see anything I want or need...I have too much STUFF. I did tell Robin I'd love to have help decluttering the living room for Christmas so I could enjoy this room more. That would be an AWESOME Christmas present.

But I was listening to the radio the other day and heard about this program....I think I may ask Art for a either the chickens or the water filter or maybe sending the child to school for a year... http://www.gfa.org/giving/christmas/

So I guess my list would be:

1. Bunnies this spring from New England

2. Help decluttering and cleaning the living room/dining room/kitchen

3. Chickens or the water filter or sending a child to school for a year (depending upon what we can afford)


Its gotten to the point over the last few years where I hate Christmas because I can never think of what I want...or need. Since Art has retired its like we spoil ourselves way too much...


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Nov 22, 2009)

I love , love, love Christmas!!!!! we started putting the decorations up today and i will be working on that all week.

As far as needing anything, i seriously dont Need anything, but there are things,not too many material things, that i would like. 

1. Would love to have Benny, Belle and Charger bonded!!!!

2. Charger to stop charging,lol

3. Pajama pants, that are long enough, and some pajama shirts so i can retire the rags i wear now,lol!!!!

4. Someone to come into my house and clean it and organize it from top to bottom!!

5.

6.


----------



## missyscove (Nov 23, 2009)

Peg, are you familiar with Heifer International?
www.heifer.org

I'll get back to this with my own six things later.


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 23, 2009)

*missyscove wrote: *


> Peg, are you familiar with Heifer International?
> http://www.heifer.org
> 
> I'll get back to this with my own six things later.


Thanks - I'd heard of them before but could not remember the name - I remember looking at their website a year or two ago but not having any money at the time.


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 23, 2009)

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> 4. Someone to come into my house and clean it and organize it from top to bottom!!


Hey - I need that more.....have them come here first then they can go there...

:biggrin2:

I wanted to add that I LOVE your signature about being against animal testing - unfortunately - I first read it while drinking a diet coke and spewed it on my desk...


----------



## BethM (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm not too fond of the holidays. I hate hate hate shopping for gifts. 
And Husband's family really irritates me with Christmas. Everyone is expected to spend a certain amount (if you can afford it or not) on everyone else. SIL is very superficial, and will make it known if a gift isn't up to par. Mostly, people get gift cards. So, I get a $50 gift card for Williams-Sonoma for SIL, and SIL gets a $50 gift card for Borders for me. Um......Stupid? I could just go buy a book I want, and she can go buy a gadget she wants, and have it over with. 

My family isn't huge on gifts, Christmas is about spending time together. But we have this tradition of not celebrating on the actual day, and it's always a different day (because of scheduling), and they usually neglect to tell me until the very last minute. Last year, my mom called me up the Friday before Thanksgiving to say that they were celebrating on the Saturday before Thanksgiving. Ok, that might be fine if I lived in the same city, but it's a 3 hour drive each way for me. It also might be fine if I hadn't had something important scheduled for that day already.

On top of it, I am not at all religious, so Christmas really has no meaning for me. This is reinforced when the stores are doing advertising earlier and earlier every year. It really is just about buying stuff, and I hate messing with that.

Humbug.


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 23, 2009)

Oooh - I did find something I want...

http://customsignsbydarlene.yolasite.com/rabbitry-signs---show-stopper.php

Now to come up with a design - I know I want it to say "Tiny's Texas Legends" and have flemish giants on it...


----------



## SunnyCait (Nov 23, 2009)

Six things... Six things...

1 External Flash/Speedlight 
2 
3
4 Light Blue by Dolce and Gabana (perfume) 
5
6

I only have two... I figured there would be two things more important than perfume and nothing more important than the speedlight... But I can't think of anything else!!! LMAO.


----------



## BethM (Nov 23, 2009)

Oh, and as for a wish list, I don't have one. There isn't much of anything I want/need. Maybe some intangible things, but no one can give those to me, so it's pointless to wish for them. 
For actual gifts, I always prefer to not get gifts. 

I feel guilty when people buy things for me.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Nov 23, 2009)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> *Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *
> 
> 
> > 4. Someone to come into my house and clean it and organize it from top to bottom!!
> ...


Peg they can go to your house first as long as they get to my house sooner or later,lol.

Thank you , i got that signature from someone on my guinea pig board, i loved it when i read it,lol. So sorry about your desk,lol


----------



## mouse_chalk (Nov 23, 2009)

Christmas is tough for me this year too. Aside from a holiday/honeymoon, which is our big aim and want, there's nothing else that I really need or want at all. I'm really happy, with Steve, the bunnies etc and that's enough for me. There are a few things I want, but if I could haveanything at all, even non-material-wish-come-true things, my list would look like this:

1. Get rid of my balance disorder- so I could train to be a veterinary nurse, or start the business that me and Steve have been wanting to start- or just get any job and start contributing to the family expenses!

2. Get rid of the couple of other health issues I have- that aren't serious, but distracting enough

3. For Steve to somehow have to work less without earning any less money- he deserves more weekends and evenings off so we can spend more time together

4. New headphones- I realised that mine are so rough sounding because a bunny has nipped them, but also they fall out of my ears all the time so it's really hard to listen to them!

5. New perfume- I bought some last year in San Francisco and it's just about gone, so I'll have none left.

6. A food processor- a Magimix to be exact. I am sick of grating carrots to make coleslaw, and I'd love one for making other stuff too.


That's about all I can think of- other than that I have everything I could ever want or need and I'm a very lucky girl


----------



## Becca (Nov 23, 2009)

Great thread!
Err my 6 things, hmm - when people ask I can never think lol!

1. > Everyone I know and love to be happy & healthy this Christmas.

2. > Dippy to be neutered.

3. > Michael Jacskson opus book ( not possible though because its so expensive, but its the offical book)

4. > Ben to come and see me.

5. > Errrm, that everyone else gets what they want 

x 

I LOVE CHRISTMAS!!


----------



## Fancy77 (Nov 23, 2009)

I do not like the holidays...well I do like to eat lol 

too much running around. too much family time. too much to take down. I asked Hubby if we could skip it. I got a big fat NO then I asked if we have to decorate I got a big fat YES. I am up a creek here.

OH but with Thanksgiving coming up I thought I would tell u I am thankful for: not having to decorate for Halloween or Thanksgiving...YES!!! I got out of it whoo hoo


----------



## irishlops (Nov 23, 2009)

1. Health- mental and physical
2. rabbit hutch and there health
3. my dog and his health
4. Diagnosed with dyscalulia
5. camera of any sort
6. The mentalist season 1 on dvd

and ofcourse every one to be happy and get what they NEED not want. (well I NEED the mentalist on dvd. lol)


----------



## irishbunny (Nov 23, 2009)

I love Christmas! My favourite time of year 

Here is my wish list, though I'm dreaming for most of them!

1. Shed for the bunnies (dreaming for now, but hopefully will be getting on in the next few months).

2. A new, top of the range camera (dreaming)

3. Camcorder (dreaming)

4. Tri colour dwarf lop and/or flemish giant (dreaming)

5. New, really cool runners (getting)

6. I don't know exactly yet, but number six is what I will ask for for Christmas as well as the runners.


----------



## @licia (Nov 23, 2009)

Voted#1 because I absolutely love Christmas and definately would wish for it to last all year long!

My mother actually adopted Marmalade (my Holland Lop) for me so she definately counts towards my early Christmas gift. I do not really wish for anything else. All I wanted, I have -I badly wanted either a bunny or Dachshund (which I have to wait on...) and now I have my bunny and could not ask for much more than that! :inlove:


Of course my mother being the mother that she is, she still is buying me other things to have under the tree. :disgust:She bought me a new fuzzy pink blanket (to match my house robe) today for Christmas and says that she will get me a few other things like a new Nintendo DS (maybe), clothes,more of these gorgeousprints by Angelina Wrona that I currently am collectingand perfumes. I would not mind this CD I have been wanting, but either then that, I am clueless!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Nov 23, 2009)

Christmas with my family is all about the kids. I have 15 neices and nephewsa and 10 still believe in santa. 

All I really want are a pair of old school addias. The all white one with three stripes. 

And some PJs. That's all I bought my new laptop. Its used but new to me. Bought from pawnshop. Erroll got his new cameria.

For the kids I want everyone to have a good christmas all the adults are tight this year.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Nov 23, 2009)

We have too much stuff for this small apartment. I would love to get some furniture that will actually be ours and some stuff for the walls, but we're going to wait until we move to a bigger place or buy a house. There are other things I'd like that aren't possible right now or not tangible. So for actual things that could be given to me, I would like:
1. Books. Lots of books. I love to read.
2. My mom to embroider a pillow for me. She's really good at it and I've been asking for years. I doubt I'll get it, but I can hope!
3. New headphones. Nothing fancy or expensive, just my old ones broke.
4. Gift cards to places like Busy Bunny, Petco, Joann Fabrics, Fred Meyer, Wal Mart, restaurants... Since I haven't been working, I don't have any income. I have money saved, but it's starting to peter out. I have $400 in my account but fully expect to use all of it for gifts and vet bills. My fiance is planning to support me once I run outta money, but it will feel weird asking him for money for things that aren't essentials and for things for the pets. If we weren't getting married next summer, I wouldn't feel comfortable with it at all. He's said repeatedly that he doesn't mind but I still feel weird. I'm not a big spender and don't have a job right now because I'm focusing on college, but still!


----------



## kirsterz09 (Nov 23, 2009)

well six things, thats quite a toughen lol can have more money be one lol!
Well here goes:
1. would of been a new electric drumkit (my old one is falling to bits, and as I'm in a band very problematic lol) but my parents have provided me with one (long story will explain in another topic at some point lol!)
2. Desperatly want new laptop with windows 7, 100% sick of Vista!
3. would like a new run for the bunnies, old one ok but want to go a size bigger!
4. would like money to contribute to my future China holiday
5. would like a HD video camera, the cats do so many funny things that I wish I had captured, I could be a millionare lol!
6. maybe some things that would help contribute to my future animation course


----------



## EileenH (Nov 23, 2009)

1) A new protein skimmer for my fish tank.
2) A 125W UVB bulb for my turtle.
3) Cheesy book: "Prairie Tale: A Memoir" by Melissa Gilbert.
4) Melrose Place Season 2.
5) Cherry Chap Stick or Burt's Bees Lip Balm, pomegranate flavor.
6) Clinique Face Wash
7) Socks.
8) A sheet set for my bed I've had my eye on.

That's it...


----------



## Orchid (Nov 23, 2009)

Just wanted to say thanks to everyone for sharing...
I personally enjoy reading what everyone has to say...and it helps give me a perspective on things at times...and while I know few of us may actually get what we want...I am still glad we have each other, RO..to gripe to eachother..and support each other...ok...enough of the smushy stuff
lol


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 23, 2009)

Love the holidays. Other than 5kids none of which are greedy I buy siblings (2 each I dont send my other siblings things), parents and his aunts.

1) Health

2) Can't say

3) $50 to buy the animals something special instead of just some treats.

4) Jen to send me the pictures so I can work on the scrapbook. *hint hint*

5) Amy to get here even if it is just for a few weeks.:hug:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Nov 24, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> 4) Jen to send me the pictures so I can work on the scrapbook. *hint hint*


:shock:I will I will! I have to wait for some money to come in so I can post it to you- I'm so broke I can't even afford stamps lol! 

I have a number 7 to add to my list if it's allowed:

7. Go to New York so I will be able to meet Ali!!



I was asking Steve what he wanted yesterday, and he said 'you'. I said 'no, I mean as a present, for Christmas' and he said 'you!' I said 'well, apart from me'. He said 'I'd still want you'. I said 'but you've already got me, so what else would you like?' and he said 'if I've got you then that's all I need'. :hearts:

Which is all very sweet and everything but it still doesn't give me a clue what to get him for Christmas! LOL!


----------



## hartleybun (Nov 24, 2009)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> Which is all very sweet and everything but it still doesn't give me a clue what to get him for Christmas! LOL!


LOL - chris and i have been together since 1987 and every year i go thru the same. at least the kids are easy - they just want money...


----------



## BethM (Nov 24, 2009)

*mouse_chalk wrote:*


> I was asking Steve what he wanted yesterday, and he said 'you'. I said 'no, I mean as a present, for Christmas' and he said 'you!' I said 'well, apart from me'. He said 'I'd still want you'. I said 'but you've already got me, so what else would you like?' and he said 'if I've got you then that's all I need'. :hearts:
> 
> Which is all very sweet and everything but it still doesn't give me a clue what to get him for Christmas! LOL!


Jason does that to me, every single gift-giving holiday.


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Nov 24, 2009)

hmmm
1. a good job
2. some giftcards so i can spend some money on my horses
3. a belgian horse, around 16 hh that rides and drives
4. Pentax K2000 DSLR
5. Good health
6. quick holiday(i lose my bed and room to guests and get to sleep on a recliner)


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Nov 26, 2009)

I chose two! Because if the holidays were all year long.. then, well it wouldn't be special and i'd be broke!


My list:

!) Sony Ericsson C903

2) Can't say.. (family probs to be sorted!)

3) A bunny, ( i will pay for everything i just need the 'rents to approve..)

4) Cookie cutters for my dog treat business! 

5) Storage!!!

6) Money to buy all my other stuff on my wish list..


----------

